# Is this 8000i a good buy?



## Jezport

I found this on Ebay 
51 Niesmann & Bischoff Flair 8000i

I am considering seeing what PX the seller woul give me against my MH.
Is this a good buy, what are the particular things I should look at if I go to view this MH?

My two slight niggles are that I would be moving to a 51 from an 06 MH, and moving from a Ford based unit to a Fiat, but then I think that the N & B build quality should mean that it will still be better than my Chausson.

Please let me have any advice that you can offer.

Thanks
Jez


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well Jez, the first thing that strikes me is the hopeful MPG figure - reckon with a bus that big you can knock about 10 off it, & think more 20mpg!!!

Mines only a 2.3JTD on a 3400kg & I struggle to get 30 - more like 28 most of the time, although my right foot can be a little heavy  .

Other than that, looks nice to me, can't comment on the price though.


----------



## Jezport

Alfa_Scud said:


> Well Jez, the first thing that strikes me is the hopeful MPG figure - reckon with a bus that big you can knock about 10 off it, & think more 20mpg!!!
> 
> Mines only a 2.3JTD on a 3400kg & I struggle to get 30 - more like 28 most of the time, although my right foot can be a little heavy  .
> 
> Other than that, looks nice to me, can't comment on the price though.


Yes my research found that 20MPG is more like the average for this vehicle


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Wish i could get 24 mpg out of 2.8 JTD on 3500kg with light foot


Dave P


----------



## Vennwood

Well as a N+B 8000 owner I can tell you that the build quality is unbelievable - it really is built solid. The attention to detail with the little extras thrown in - like double waste disposal bins, the laundry basket, full sized shower etc. We have had our 2 years now and the only problems we have had have been with items fitted by the dealer.

Can't speak about the Fiat chassis however there are enough of them around. Economy - well look on here - we get just over 20mpg over past 17 fill ups. The Fiat may get a little better - say 21/22.

Check the payload as it is a heavy piece of kit and I know the limits on Fiat are lower than Iveco. The N+B factory at Polch are the best and will help you sort out any problems. You can also take the Flair over to them (along the Mosel) and they will fix/service anything - much cheaper than here in the UK. EG - habitation service - Polch = £93, BHills = £299

Hope this helps

Pete

PS Also meant to say I compared the N+B for ride and noise with the Hymer S Class - a no contest the Flair was much much quieter on the road and rattle free

PPS - also forgot to mention - winterisation - tanks built inside double floor - they say are good to -15C, no condensation and enough locker space to satisfy the most ardent camper

I would buy it just for the Alde central heating and heat exchanger.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wish i could afford one

\dave p


----------



## Vennwood

Yes Dave P,

they have shot up in price when all around is crumbling. The Flair 8000 now starts at over £130K with a typical OTR price of around £150K with a few basic "essentials" added

frightning really


----------



## teemyob

*Spec*

Hello,

It looks nice and well specced. However, not my cup of tea (Fiat FWD). The Fiat may be fine for long flat motorway trips but for hill climbing or country lanes, dragging that tag axle around might end up a bit of a chore.

Does not seem too bad at, £30k but would consider making an offer. There are a lot of MH's around or 30k.

Trev.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Jez,

That is the same chassis as our Hymer, and the same chassis with a similar internal layout to the Hymer B694G.

At 4,500 Kg the best MPG we have ever achieved has been 25mpg, poodling along the D and N routes through France. The most common average MPG figures we get are, 22/23 MPG on the 2.8 TDi, with the JTDs supposedly being a couple of MPG better.

It looks like a nice machine. I just hope that the images do it justice, when you go to view it. I do like the Neismann + Bischoff products, but have not seen one yet with an internal layout that we like.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Fatalhud

One hell of a lot of van for the money,
Nothing wrong with 2001 Fiats

just be prepared for them to offer you £3000 less for your van than you think its worth
Alan H


----------



## teemyob

*Trade In*



Fatalhud said:


> One hell of a lot of van for the money,
> Nothing wrong with 2001 Fiats
> 
> just be prepared for them to offer you £3000 less for your van than you think its worth
> Alan H


And then SOME!

Whilst Recently looking to trade ours the intital offer was very poor for trade-in. After a little haggling they increased the offer by £8,000!.

Trev.


----------



## davesport

Providing there's nothing wrong with it & it passes "your" HPI the price is in the ball-park. 

Personally I'd turn up with 25k a carrier bag & a grand in each of my pockets. It's all I can afford / credit crunch / I was really looking for a Hymer / the budgie's died etc.

Good luck D.


----------



## Jezport

I have sent them an offer of My van + 5K.
I will not hold my breath.


----------



## b16duv

There was one very similar to this at Peterboro show, next to the Indian take-away place. I was told that it had been bought off ebay?

The body had been damaged in several places, and all the double glazed windows at the front were blown.

What could have been a nice van was needing thousands spent on it to be right - it looked like it had a hard life.

David


----------



## teemyob

*Burstner*

I saw a nice 2005 Burstner A class, double floor on a 2.8 Tag the other day. Has to be better value at £29,995.00.

Trev.


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Burstner*



teemyob said:


> I saw a nice 2005 Burstner A class, double floor on a 2.8 Tag the other day. Has to be better value at £29,995.00.
> 
> Trev.


I would agree, where did you see it?


----------



## teemyob

*MY*

May have been a 2003, I think it was in the back of MMM. I will lgo have a look.

There is a 2003 Burstner Fiat in the back of April MMM for £30k. I remember seeing somewhere an ad for a Fiat Burstner A class Tag, around the same age for £30k too. Just cannot find the ad at the mo. I remember making a joke of it because it read

"quick sale needed due to bereavement"

I said to the Mrs. wonder if they are short on funds to pay the Co-Op!

Trev


----------



## CliveMott

If you want this quality of van then expand your search to include Concorde and Cathargo. There were several bargains to be had at Peterborough and Newbury is soon. Look at stock at Southdowns and Lowdhams for a starter.

Take your time and Haggle.

Good luck

C.


----------



## teemyob

*Bargains*



CliveMott said:


> If you want this quality of van then expand your search to include Concorde and Cathargo. There were several bargains to be had at Peterborough and Newbury is soon. Look at stock at Southdowns and Lowdhams for a starter.
> 
> Take your time and Haggle.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> C.


I like Concorde and Cathrgo.

Never see any Bargain ones mind! Especialy at Southdown or Lowdham.

Trev.


----------



## CliveMott

Someone got a Bargain Concorde Charisma on a Merc at Peterborough. They traded in an Autotrail then found us for a natter. "What have we just done" they asked.


----------



## mota-oma

Hi Clive ( & everyone),
That 'someone' was me :lol: :lol: 
We are still asking ourselves the same question - 'what have we done' !
We are going to collect it tomorrow and can't wait. Glad we didn't have to wait months for a new delivery I don't think I could stand the suspense.
A Concorde has been my dream for many years, but never thought we would actually own one. :lol: Expect hubby is overdue some peace now.

Thanks for finding the time to chat and show us your lovely m/h.
I would have been very jealous :evil:  ..........but now there is no need. Happy travels. Roll on tomorrow :blob:


----------



## CliveMott

Well, blow me down with a feather. Small world isn't it.

We took 3 years to decide on a Flair then jumped ship at the last moment as we were being mucked about. No regrets, its a cracker.

Enjoy.

Shall we compare notes at Newbury?

C.


----------



## mota-oma

Jezport.................so sorry to temporarily hijack your thread.  

Good luck with your search........whatever you go for. Sorry I can't be of further help on the niesmann & Bischoff M/H.

Clive I will send you a PM.

Mary


----------



## bobandjane

b16duv said:


> There was one very similar to this at Peterboro show, next to the Indian take-away place. I was told that it had been bought off ebay?
> 
> The body had been damaged in several places, and all the double glazed windows at the front were blown.
> 
> What could have been a nice van was needing thousands spent on it to be right - it looked like it had a hard life.
> 
> David


That was the van. The guy selling it is very nice but is a trader. He just took it for one day to the show. The side double glazing has been modified on one side to single glazing (knocked out the outer pane) and the other side is all steamed up. The rubber bits round both are bad. The body is not so bad main dent is one on the nearside, near the back on the edge of the roofline. 
The tyres are dangerous, they are the originals and very badly cracked. I would not want to be in it going anywhere. 
Loads of room in the van, the kitchen is not huge but the bathroom is big. Loads of seating, huge garage with a rear and a side door to it.... and a teeny tiny safe. Yes we viewed it, and not at the show. Disappointed. Just did not feel right. Would not have gone up our drive either! Jane


----------



## thegreatpan

I have just bought a new 2008 N & B Arto from the new dealers (Travel World), they have some old stock that was built for Brownhills, they are keen to shift, these are very keenly priced if you are prerpared to haggle.


----------

